# dwarf hairgrass or dwarf baby tears?



## netobeto1 (Jun 14, 2010)

i wanna have as carpet of one of those two...which one would you guys and girls recomend??? btw am new here so don't mind my dumbness. lol


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

I really like the dwarf hairgrass myself.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi netobeto1,

What kind of lighting are you going to put over that aquarium? Hairgrass might be the easier of the two to grow.


----------



## netobeto1 (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for the responds....and i'll be putting this one over my 15 gallon tank http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13734


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

With that light you should be able to grow both plants very well. Just make sure that they send the one without actinic bulbs.

For me the hairgrass is easier to maintain. the baby tears looked great once they filled in but got out of control after few months of trimming and would have to be completely replanted.


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

IMO the dwarf hairgrass is much easier. It has taken me a bunch of tries to perfect a dwarf baby tears carpet. I can't seem to grow them correctly


----------



## netobeto1 (Jun 14, 2010)

ok ok thanks alot...i think am gonna go with the dwarf hair grass.


----------

